# Custom Ibanez S7420 Snow white by Lootnick



## PolishMetal (May 18, 2010)

Check my new customized ibanez by Lootnick.

Stock: Ibanez S7420 FM

Modified:
Bridge > Lo Pro Edge 7
Pickups > Bare Knuckle Nailbomb SET
Finish > snow white + black 

















Picasa Web Albums - Micha? - S7420 custom - more photos

Lootnick site LOOTNICK custom guitars, gitary lutnicze


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 18, 2010)

really cool!!! maybe Ibanez should take a leaf out of those guy's book?!!!


----------



## Prydogga (May 18, 2010)

OMG, that's delicious! How much do these guys charge? The Stef T7 copy looks AMAZING! I want!


----------



## jymellis (May 18, 2010)

pups look awesome,so does the trem. but im not feeling the white with black binding. it looks to much like those cheap rg2ex2 ibanez. i would have left it flame maple  awesome work though!


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 18, 2010)

check this one they make (look a like parker 7 string):

LOOTNICK custom guitars, gitary lutnicze


----------



## djpharoah (May 18, 2010)

Nice guitar bro - definitely GOTM material imo.


----------



## Bungle (May 18, 2010)

That. Is. Sex.


----------



## MikeH (May 19, 2010)

Good god that is gorgeous!


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (May 19, 2010)

Rad!
Reminds me of storm troopers.


----------



## AHelm (May 20, 2010)

mmmmm i love me a white s-series


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> OMG, that's delicious! How much do these guys charge? The Stef T7 copy looks AMAZING! I want!



the guy told me 2500 euros for the white T7


----------



## skinhead (Jul 12, 2010)

PURE WIN!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 12, 2010)

BRB, new pants.
That is a sexy guitar!


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 15, 2010)

You know, I've never really been a fan of all white guitars... but that is fucking nice. I saw a dude playing a similar six-string last night and it was also nice as hell.


----------



## GoreNotCore (Jul 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> OMG, that's delicious! How much do these guys charge? The Stef T7 copy looks AMAZING! I want!


 
hate to ask a nooby question but what is a stef t7? just wondering

yea it reminds me of chris broderick's rg like that. it looks nice even though white isnt really my thing. id still kill lots of babies for it.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 15, 2010)

The white is delicious!


----------



## Ironberry (Jul 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I saw a dude playing a similar six-string last night and it was also nice as hell.



Ibanez S570b?







Tis quite a sexy guitar indeed!


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 16, 2010)

Ironberry said:


> Ibanez S570b?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nah, his didn't have the single coil, just the two humbuckers. I think it was an older model, but it had those inlays...


----------

